
The (broken) economics of OSS - jcastro
https://medium.com/@mattklein123/the-broken-economics-of-oss-5a1b31fc0182
======
king07828
An additional alternative to fellowships: 1) start a cryptocurrency that is
tied to the Project 2) each project release pays N coins to
developers/maintainers based on merit (e.g., lines of code) 3) third parties
can purchase coins to place bounties on requested features and bug fixes,
which are paid out upon release. The source code stays open and third parties
have the option to accelerate improvements and bug fixes with financial
incentives, which creates and economy to reward the developers and
maintainers.

